# GT5000 in Winter Dress



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

With the HT-23 taking over snow plow duties the GT5000 is
now equipped with a new 46” snow blower. The Sims cab
was sandblasted and repainted to better match the tractor.

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v155/aegt5000/GT5000WD1.jpg">

The original vinyl cab doors were replaced by clear lexan
over the metal frames that supported the vinyl. 

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v155/aegt5000/GT5000WD2.jpg">

The blower shoot rotation and top deflector controls did fit inside the cab

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v155/aegt5000/GT5000WD3.jpg">

The blower lift arm is outside the cab. I relocated the right door hinge from the
front of the door to the back of the door, so the door would open from the front.
2 straps (one top, one bottom) limit the door opening to about 6”. That’s enough
to open the door and grab the lift arm lever, so the blower can be raised to the
transport position. With the blower raised, the lift arm is inside the cab, and keeps
the door partially open, when the blower is lowered into the operating position,
the door is fully closed. The left door operates like the original, it’s hinged at the
front and uses the original door handles and door latches. 

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v155/aegt5000/GT5000WD4.jpg">


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

aegt
I really like the clear doors!! I had to look at that twice before I realized the door was on the left side.

Did you consider making a small door or window on the right door like that velcro one on my cab? Or is the cab too wide for the lift arm to pass along side the outside of the door? Six inches in windy conditions may allow quite a bit of snow in.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Nice looking cab and nice job on the installation. How big of a process is it to check the oil, etc???


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

sixchows...

I was originally going to do that but decided I would try this first.
My thinking was the door will be fully closed when the blower is
working and if I’m using the blower, I’ll probably be out after 
the snow has stopped. This season will be the “Test Period”
if we ever get any snow. Today I’ll bet it hit 55 Deg on L.I.
At this rate the lawn will start growing again before we get 
enough snow to use a blower.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Agree...

No problem at all. 
The entire windshield panel tilts, (top half into the cab,
bottom half up and away from the hood). With the panel
tilted, the hood opens right up.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aegt5000 _
> *sixchows...
> 
> I was originally going to do that but decided I would try this first.
> ...


would you believe it today? the winter that didnt happen....
so much for the projections for being the coldest and moderately snowy season. A big "not" on both....I can skip the cold, but can use the snow

Nice job once again....how many other project you working on these days? were do you store them all? 

Ducati


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Duc…

A year ago I had the Sears GT5000 and Kawasaki Mule in the garage,
flanked by my Deville and my wife’s Grand Cherokee. 
After I added the Deere and the 4 Bolens tractors, something had to go. 
Fortunately it was an easy decision. The Jeep and Caddy now live outside.


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aegt5000 _
> *Duc…
> 
> A year ago I had the Sears GT5000 and Kawasaki Mule in the garage,
> ...


I sure would like to see all your tractors lined up together or even seperate pictures if you got the chance. I am very impressed by your work aegt5000.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Nice setup. Looks tight in there, is there room to spin the chute crank??

I am going to try to not use the plow truck this year[if we ever get snow] and see how my small walk behind blower works with the gravel drive. If it works OK, I will be looking for a cab and blower for my 444, or another tractor for snow plow deutys.


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

Great looking job. Can you expound how the deflector adjuster works? Looks like a pulley/lever setup but how does it adjust for the different chute rotations? Is the Lexan expensive?


----------

